# Cleveland Warm-up race at GLRC



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

This year we will be hosting our own Cleveland style warm-up race for those of us located in western michigan and beyond. It will be Saturday & Sunday, November 20 & 21, 2004, the week before the race. Indoor Champs rules will apply. Personal transponders, house transponders if needed.

*Classes:*
10th scale touring Stock, Mod. 
12th Scale Stock, Mod. 
*Schedule:* Track opens 9am, Registration 9am to 11am Racing start at 11:30am 3 Heats with Resort after 2 then mains for all.
36 x 84 "Ozite" Classes not listed above can be added 

*Location*:
GLRC... 2605 Sanford Ave. SW 
Grandville, MI 
(In the "Rivertown Sports Complex")


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

will this interfear with the truck racing at all


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

David Washburn said:


> will this interfear with the truck racing at all


No, it won't.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

cool thanks john


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Cleveland Warm-up race at GLRC


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Glrc Board 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just to let everyone know I am done with being on the board for glrc(like I ever was )Things that where agred apond have not been Happing.Its funny how when things are going good are help is not needed anymore and the setup work is done.Have fun guys.


----------

